# Salt Lick Cookbook



## xutfuzzy (Jun 7, 2013)

I was in Joseph Beth the other day, and noticed a cookbook from the folks at Salt Lick BBQ.  I've never been, but always see them on TV.  The cookbook was annoyingly shrink-wrapped so I couldn't look inside.  Anyone here look through this book?  Is it worth it?


----------



## michief (Jun 7, 2013)

I live in Austin and hit the Salt lick up a couple times a year. I haven't seen the book but I can tell you that The Salt lick doesn't smoke meat, they slow grill over a hot fire. This is a hill country style in Texas and I have seen some of it further west in New Mexico and Arizona as well. If you are looking for smoking meat ideas, this might not be the best book for you.


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks!  I like grilling, too, so I may keep an eye out to see if anyone ever busts the shrink wrap.   In particular, I was hoping to see some sausage recipes.


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 7, 2013)

Briskets are definitely smoked beforehand at SL. The open fire pits in the place are mostly for show. Meat goes on there after it's cooked with maybe the exception of sausage and ribs. There's no way they can put out all the BBQ they sell during the day using just one or two open pits.


----------



## michief (Jun 7, 2013)

The book I am reading just got to the salt lick review a minute ago and sure enough. They dont do anything like real q. The results are very good but not great.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chipotleq (Oct 18, 2013)

Briskets at salt lick are seared at 275 for the first hour then they pull and smoke for 14 hours at 195F wet mopping every 4 hours with their mustard vinegar sauce. They pull at internal 170F and flash freeze, store and pull out wheb ready to serve to mop again and finish cooking in the open pit.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello xutfuzzy.  I am from Tx. but I had never heard of the Salt Lick until food network.  I do plan to try them my next trip home.  If I may offer my humble opinion.  I have done some open pit cooking and I have cooked for a company BBQ of over 500 people.  I think folks might be talking apples and oranges here.  What we see on tv is certainly doable but is for show.  I have no doubt I could cook several briskets on their open pits but NO way could you do the volume they must deal with on a daily basis.  I am sure the chefs on the site would agree that when doing that kinda volume there MUST be some pre-cooking and food prep work.  I can't say from experience what is in the cookbook but stands to reason to me they are not going to tell you how to run a BBQ restaurant but the recipes will be how to achieve their final product for 1 brisket.  I could be really way off base here but when our chefs post recipes they don't tell you how to do it for 3000 people.  Part of their success in my opinion is the use of oak and pecan shells.  You have been a member for many years so you may not learn much but another cookbook isn't a bad thing is it?  Just my thoughts.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jan 11, 2014)

I got the book for Christmas, and I like it!  I am actually more interested in some of their tertiary recipes, like their desserts and sides.  I'll try a few of the recipes and post them as they happen!  Thanks for the feedback, everyone!


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 11, 2014)

xutfuzzy said:


> I got the book for Christmas, and I like it!  I am actually more interested in some of their tertiary recipes, like their desserts and sides.  I'll try a few of the recipes and post them as they happen!  Thanks for the feedback, everyone!



Nice use of the word "tertiary " !  I've seen several shows that dealt with the salt lick and I would love to go there if I ever got to TX. I'll be watching for those recipes when you post them.


----------

